# Pet Pigeon Needs Home



## mwanerus (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm looking to place my pet pigeon in a good home. I'm now allergic to birds and I must minimize my contact with them. If there is someone close to Iowa who might be able to help, please let me know.


----------

